# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  oteklina nakon carskog

## anamix

prošlo je tjedan dana, nemam tempicu, nije crveno ali je rana ispupčena. jedno pola cm od ostatka trbuha. je li to normalno? ne curi niš. boli, ali podnošljivo

----------


## anita rain

Pozdrav.... Pa ako nemaš tempicu i nije crveno,te ništa ne curi onda bi to trebalo biti ok... Ja sam u biti tek nakon tjedan dana i izašla iz rodilišta, te su mi taj sedmi dan vadili konce. Imala sam dva puta CRi nisam imala problema sa ranom, nadam se da će i ovaj treći isto tako proći. To što te boli to je normalno, ipak je to još svježe, netko zna osjećati bol i do mjesec dana. I još nešto, meni je patronažna sestra pregledavala ranu svaki puta kad bi došla bebui u posjeti, pa možeš i nju pitati,ako te nešto zanima...

----------


## Beti3

Samo sam ti došla čestitati na bebici!

----------


## mishekica

> Samo sam ti došla čestitati na bebici!


I ja.  :Klap: 

 :Heart:

----------


## Deaedi

I meni je tako bilo nateceno neko vrijeme, brzo je proslo.

----------


## Mojca

Meni je i sad, 14 mj nakon cr-a i dalje oteceno.

----------


## superx

Ja svoju ranu nisam tako rano niti vidjela.
Imala sam onaj nepropusni flaster od prvog dana i oni su mi mjenjali, kopče sam vadila 7 dan i onda su mi opet stavili flaster tek 10 dan sam skinnula.

----------


## anamix

hvala cure na čestitkama. ja nemam ni kopče ni flaster. stavili su mi razgradive konce i izuzev te otekline zapravo rana izgleda sasvim elegantno. znam da je bol normalna, malo me samo zabrinula ta oteklina jer znate i sami da s dvoje male djece baš i ne mogu puno mirovati, ali opet...valjda je normalno da tjedan dana nakon operacije ipak bude neka oteklina. u svakom slučaju hvala

----------


## anabeg

ja sam isto imala nepropusni flaster,ranu sam vidila tek 10-tak dana nakon poroda..bilo mi je neko vrime natečeno,ne sjećam se koliko dugo..baš kako su cure i rekle,ako nije crveno i ništa ne curi mislim da nemaš razloga za brigu..a boliti malo valjda mora,tek je 7dana prošlo..ja sam skoro 2miseca osjećala laganu bol i zatezanje...

----------


## amyx

Meni je isto bilo naotečeno, ali sad  3i pol tjedna nakon poroda sve ok

----------


## Lili75

Meni nije nista bilo naoteceno nije me ni bolilo nista. Al ako cure imaju takva iskustva vjerujem da mozes bit mirna

----------

